# Are you a member of any other senior forums



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2014)

..and do you use the same nom de plume as on this one?

I am a member of several , and I use a different ID on each for various reasons!

I have seen several members of this forum on one of our biggest UK based over 50's forums because they are using the same name but some are using a different one but have the same stories to tell as on others so they are easy to spot..not that there's anything wrong in that at all, far be it for me to infer it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

No, I don't belong to any other senior forums.  I don't care for any others I've seen online, and being born and raised in the USA, I prefer one that is American based.  I probably wouldn't belong to any if this one didn't exist.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

This is it for me.  I can't imagine belonging to more than one forum. I have found this forum to be very comfortable and user friendly....My thanks to all who "make it so"!


----------



## Misty (Jul 30, 2014)

This is the only senior forum for me, hollydolly....really like it, and the members.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree with you all in that this is such a lovely forum with very friendly members and I really like it. When I'm fed up or been watching some hard and or angry debate on the other forums I come here and know that reading everyone's posts here is like stepping into a sunny garden with a favourite book after being out in the harsh winter, so I thank you all for that..but there are many American members on one of the UK forums of which I'm a member, and I have noticed in some a completely different style of posting than on here. Perhaps they feel they can be more assertive or opinionated on the UK one. I do think that a lot of people like to use different forums for different ways of posting sometimes.
Me?..I have pretty much the same style of posting everywhere I go.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2014)

This one is it for me. I use to visit the Florida Concealed Weapons forum but never participated in it very much.
this forum, Facebook and my Kindle keep me busy plus a couple of Casino games.


----------



## romfty (Jul 30, 2014)

I've dabbled on loads of forums and in fact ran my own UK based one for several years...but always use the same name 'romfty'   could'nt use different ones, because I would probably forget and besides...............whats the point ? I always comment from the heart and using a different name would'nt change that.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2014)

No other senior forum for me. ... this is a great board for everything,  and I learn so much on here all the time!

But,  I do have other boards that I've been on for years, that are mainly sports related..and  they have a totally different landscape and are fun too in their own way.
And I do play on Twitter.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2014)

romfty said:


> I've dabbled on loads of forums and in fact ran my own UK based one for several years...but always use the same name 'romfty'   could'nt use different ones, because I would probably forget and besides...............whats the point ? I always comment from the heart and using a different name would'nt change that.



I have seen you on several forums over the years romfty


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2014)

Was on two others for a long time but gradually dropped hem both.

Now, THIS is the only one and is the best despite the fact that it's becoming very clinical/medical.


----------



## Ina (Jul 30, 2014)

As opposed to political?? :tapfoot:


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 30, 2014)

Belonged to another one for several years, but the mods ruined it for me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 30, 2014)

I was on a "Baby Boomer" forum once, but too many that weren't "Baby Boomers" started getting on it. I enjoy talking with folks that have been thru and seen what I've seen in life. And, besides that, there were too many of the younger generation coming on the that forum and swearing (you know, that really bad word). Wife and I don't use it and I hate seeing it. Today, some use abbreviations, so they can get away with using the word. I've used a computer WAY TO LONG, to not know what the letters stand for.

We are also on Facebook. Love seeing what some of my old classmates are up to. One of them set up an account for a Reunion they had, but I wasn't able to go. Wife and I also have some relatives on FB and like reading/seeing what they've been up to.

The folks on here talk descent and that is a MAJOR plus to me for being in this forum. This forum is *TERRIFIC*!!


----------



## Fern (Jul 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> As opposed to political?? :tapfoot:


Nothing wrong with a forum being political, it's about keeping a balance. The Groups are good for that.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm only on here and a country living form. I also keep a check on facebook. I was on another senior forum for awhile but it got so every time I logged on it my computer would get all screwed up, so I quit going there.


----------



## drifter (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm on two other forums, both Australian. They get about as much attention as this one has, not much lately. I've been reading comments here but not making any. This is the best forum.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

This is the only senior forum I'm on - when you've tried all the rest you come back to the best. 

Besides - I can barely keep up with just _this_ one ... don't you people ever SLEEP?!?


----------



## Ina (Jul 30, 2014)

Phil, Being house bound for five months can drive you a bit nuts, but SF has made this year's hibernation go a lot faster. Sure beats peeping out the window and pouting. :hide: :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil, Being house bound for five months can drive you a bit nuts, but SF has made this year's hibernation go a lot faster. Sure beats peeping out the window and pouting. :hide: :wave:



Yeah, I see your point. :eagerness:

I'm pretty much house-bound myself, but of my volition. It's what we monks do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> This is the only senior forum I'm on - when you've tried all the rest you come back to the best.
> 
> Besides - I can barely keep up with just _this_ one ... don't you people ever SLEEP?!?



LOL Phil, it's just a matter of having several open at the same time, you can just open one door one minute and then go through into the next room the next minute! 

Forums are a definite godsend for people who are housebound for whatever reason. I'd like to bet that there would be far more people diagnosed with depression caused by loneliness if there were no social interaction on forums


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 31, 2014)

I would never think of cheating on you now that I have found you...


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 31, 2014)

I belong to other forums but this one being the only senior forum.


----------



## Justme (Jul 31, 2014)

I have joined quite a number of them, I left most of them as they were rubbish, imo. One particular one had the Admin asking for money all the time, apparently the guy was using it as his source of income. I would NEVER donate to any forum, none of them at that good!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Now that I have found you I would never cheat on you...


----------



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been on several over the years, but three vanished into cyberspace for several reasons.  I'm on FB and a football forum.  The football forum is fairly seasonal, so I'm not there year round.  I really like the format here & the people I've met seem great.  This is the first time I've used "behdune" on a forum.  I usually just go by Bev.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 1, 2014)

I am a member of FB (to find out what my kids are up to!).  I was a member of a savings advice blogging site but was removed because I was the devil's advocate and called B.S. on a member who I felt was posting self-bogus/braggard entries.  I still monitor it and he's still there posting about how great life is for him, he sounds like a get rich quick infomercial.  I also belong and post a few times on a credit/legal forum that is run by a law firm, I use it for tax issues and retirement related questions.  No others.  

I like this site and need to get thicker skin, because my feelers get hurt if no one responds to my posts.   On FB I'm friends with a few relatives all of whom I like and want to keep in contact with but one in particular has 20-30 sites she belongs to automatically sending pics, lame quotes, religious graphics and political issues that I can't do anything about or want to for that matter.  I don't want to block her, I am friends with her siblings and her mother.  So I continue to scroll through the graphics to find something pertinent and see what others are doing.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 1, 2014)

Yea, both of my SIL's put religious stuff on FB, but I also just scroll thru it all. FB is interesting, but this site is great. Sure am glad I found it. My wife get a kick out of some of the Threads I create and enjoys, as I do, the replies I get.


----------



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

This is my first, and only, senior forum.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 12, 2015)

This is the only senior site I am on.  Explored many others before finding SF....and, by far, this is the best one.   Am on FB to keep up with my family.  Am on a Italo-American forum.  Along with a forum, that i rarely visit since finding SF.  Also belong to several art groups.


----------



## romfty (Sep 12, 2015)

I think most of us go onto Facebook to keep up with family and then find other things to interest us. I run a little forum here in the UK which has been going for around eight years and although we have never met each other it seems like we are family.?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I belong to other forums but this one being the only senior forum.





rider1046 said:


> This is my first, and only, senior forum.





romfty said:


> I think most of us go onto Facebook to keep up with family and then find other things to interest us. I run a little forum here in the UK which has been going for around eight years and although we have never met each other it seems like we are family.?



  this is the only senior forum...I am on other forums that deal with other topics..


----------



## Linda (Sep 13, 2015)

I was on the baby boomer forum for a short time.  I didn't care for it.


----------

